# Tips for reducing PIP



## Battletoad (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm on 500mg/wk of Test E, and I was just wondering what some of your favorite PIP reduction methods are. I'm new at this, and a little senior advice is appreciated. Thanks fellas.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2017)

Virgin muscles tend to bark at ye a bit. Rotate sites. It'll get better. Unless yer running concentrated gear, the pip from a bit of Test E (200, 250) should be negligible.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 12, 2017)

Toughen up. Bout it. Move around so it doesn't stiffen up.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 12, 2017)

Inject slower.  No reason to pound that sh*t in.  Honestly, in 4 years of TRT I think I've had a little soreness twice.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 12, 2017)

Pin calves, no pip. Guarantee


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 12, 2017)

Maijah said:


> Pin calves, no pip. Guarantee



That's savage bro.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 12, 2017)

Say No to drugs....


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Inject slower.  No reason to pound that sh*t in.  Honestly, in 4 years of TRT I think I've had a little soreness twice.



FD loves it when he gets his shit  pounded in.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 13, 2017)

If you haven't tried a ventrogluteal injection yet I suggest you do.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 13, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> That's savage bro.



You had to go and ruin my fun, didn't ya! Didn't ya!


----------



## Battletoad (Aug 13, 2017)

Just pinned forearms. Zero pip guys


----------



## Solomc (Aug 13, 2017)

Heat the oil. Inject slow and deep.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 13, 2017)

Solomc said:


> Heat the oil. Inject slow and deep.


Thats what she said...


----------



## 11Bravo (Aug 14, 2017)

You can add a little carrier oil too


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hey BT, you did not give much info.  I know when I started TRT I was only doing 200mg of test cyp....but I still cut the dose in half and did 50% on Monday night and 50% Thursday morning.  Many are going to be coughing the P word ... which was prolly true ... over 6 years I now do 2.5 ml or test prop at one time ... but it just takes a little time to build your confidence.

Another thing is where are you inject it?  I find VG are the easiest to reach and tend to cause less PIP.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 15, 2017)

Ventroglute is pretty sweet if you're just sensitive to volume. If it's the gear itself, just do small shots.


----------



## Battletoad (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks Tool. That's what my dude said, too. I think the BA may be a little high, and it's just triggering an inflammatory response in my body. I can't imagine it would be the carrier oil or the hormone. Everything is in solution at room temp, so crashing at body temp doesn't make any sense. I think I'm just sensitive to gear for the time being. I hope it gets better. Even though last night's quad pin nearly crippled me this morning, 400mg of ibuprofen knocked it down.


----------



## Battletoad (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks Transcend. I pinned 1cc into my vastus lateralis last night, and it damn near crippled me this morning. The site was swollen much more than it should have been, and it felt like someone shot me with a paintball at 5 yards haha. I'll try splitting the doses between glute and ventroglute. Quad seems to be a no-go for now.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 15, 2017)

Battletoad said:


> Just pinned forearms. Zero pip guys


No way! Tell me you aren't serious...lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 15, 2017)

Even sterile gear can cause an abscess. Be careful bud and keep antibiotics on hand. May be worth grabbing some filters and oil.


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 20, 2017)

No one's mentioned this here, but to reduce pip you want to get blood circulation around the injection site. 
Here's what you can do to get blood circulating after pinning:
1. massage the area for a couple minutes
2. Heat the area with a heating pad (can also use a hot water bottle or I use a hair dryer)
3. stretch it out
4. go for a 20 minute run 

you won't even realize you stuck yourself the next day.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 21, 2017)

I usually take a meat tenderizing hammer and gently hit w/e muscle Im about to inject.

Really helps with the exfoliation process......


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 21, 2017)

El Gringo said:


> No one's mentioned this here, but to reduce pip you want to get blood circulation around the injection site.
> Here's what you can do to get blood circulating after pinning:
> 1. massage the area for a couple minutes
> 2. Heat the area with a heating pad (can also use a hot water bottle or I use a hair dryer)
> ...




HAHAHAHAHA shut up


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 21, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> HAHAHAHAHA shut up



I'll stick with the tenderizer instead of running


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 28, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> HAHAHAHAHA shut up


can't run for 20 mins without going into cardiac arrest?


----------



## Battletoad (Sep 1, 2017)

Just a brief update:

1. The test was bad. A fellow powerlifter friend with much more experience than me pinned 1.5cc, and it crippled him too. Worst pip he's ever had in the couple years he's been on.

2. I have better stuff now (test cyp 250) and it's buttery smooth. Pinned quads twice, and what little pip there is, is gone in 24hrs or so. Quite pleasant, really.

3. Friend commented on the Test E carrier oil being abnormally thick. It sat in my muscle like a rock. He described it as shitty gravy. My source is being cool about everything. Sending me another batch, and if that doesn't work out, then he's refunding my money, and we're calling it square. He said it's a rarity, but it has happened three other times in the last four years. I still maintain that his BA content is too high, and carrier oil is too thick, but that's on him to change. 

Thanks for the advice, everyone.


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 5, 2017)

It's great when a source makes things right!


----------



## Battletoad (Sep 19, 2017)

Bicepticon said:


> It's great when a source makes things right!



Yeah, it is. He was bummed that it was giving me such trouble, but we're squared away now.


----------

